# Server Client + Authentication



## gerdgerdgerd (11. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Server Client Anwendung schreiben, bei der sich ein User authentifizieren muss, beispielsweise über ein Login. Nun habe ich eine grundlegende Frage:

Ist es sinnvoller die Daten d.h. Username und verschlüsseltes Passwort nacheinander über den Socket zu schicken? Oder ist die Anwendung von RMI sinnvoller, um den Aufruf der Login-Methode direkt aufzurufen?

Danke schonmal für Tipps und Anregungen.

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jul 2010)

Kann man so pauschal gar nicht sagen.

Wenn du z.B. eine Webapplication entwicklest ist es ziemlich egal ob du das Passwort verschlüsselst oder nicht - einfach HTTPS nutzen und gut ist. Selbiges gilt auch für TCP Verbindungen. Einfach über SSL tunneln. Das geht auch mehr oder minder gut mit RMI.


----------



## FArt (12. Jul 2010)

Mach so was nicht selber. Es gibt genügend Security Frameworks, die dir alles bieten was du brauchst. Bsp: JAAS, Spring Security.


----------



## orepp (13. Jul 2010)

Schau doch mal hier rein
Using Java RMI with SSL


----------

